# Sling Baby/Walking Rock Farm???



## melanie83103 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello,

I posted a few minutes ago about slings for newborns, and now I have a more specific question. I like this sling:

http://www.walkingrockfarm.com/sling.php

Has anyone heard of it or tried it? It looks like exactly what I want - it's simple and appears easy to use but is adjustable.

Any input?

Thanks!!


----------



## Tiffany_in_ga (Aug 14, 2006)

Ooh, curious to see responses....that looks like what I'm wanting too.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

I would be worried about comfort and adjustability.
You can only adjust to a degree. It does not look like you can adjust the rails at all. Which means you can't adjust the depth of the pouch or tighten rails for added security. Also you can't adjust on the fly(which is really handy if you want to nurse in it), you would have to take the baby out adjust and then put the baby back in.
Even though it has a padded shoulder I would be worried about the narrowness of it. It looks like it would slip up and creep up your neck, which is really uncomfortable! Also part of getting a sling or pouch easy on the back is spreading the fabric across the back. Obviously that's not possible with this.
I personally wouldn't bother with it.


----------



## frogger (Apr 13, 2005)

I had one and like the pp said, you can only adjust it to a certain degree. the "strap" portion is webbing then a big honken over stuffed part for the sholder, which I could never get to sit on my shoulder, then more webbing where it adjusts. I tried it a couple of times and sold it.

oh and the shoulder pad kept riding up into my neck so it wasn't very comfy.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ooh, I had one of these! And all of lilylove's concerns are why I got rid of it. Which is a shame because it was supersoft and pretty.


----------

